# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Sistema de Frio para flores

## crv export

Realizamos camaras frigorificas para el almacenamiento de flores con sistemas de HUMIDIFICACION. 
- Tuneles de Congelado
- Aire Acondicionado.
- Salas de proceso.
- Ventilacion Mecanica.
- Sistemas de HUMIDIFICACION y DESHUMIDIFICACION.  
A la espera de sus prontos requirimeintos, se despide. 
Ing. Raul Quispe O. jerefrigeracion@gmail.comTemas similares: Ofrecemos servicio de maquila y frío para uva de mesa, palta, cítricos y granada en Ica TANQUE ENFRIAMIENTO LECHE ACERO INOXIDABLE VERTICALES IMPORTADOS SISTEMA FRIO CON AGITADOR 300 600 850 1000 LITRO LT CONCENTRADOS JUGOS FRUTA AGROINDUSTRIA LECHERA PERU ECUADOR BOLIVIA CHILE Artículo: Promueven construcción de planta de frío para garantizar conservación de frutas en Arequipa Soluciones Globales para Cadena de Frio Soluciones Globales para Cadena de Frio

----------

